# Can't start WD



## BusterD (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a WD and can't get it to start. It has been converted to 12 volt. I put a new sediment bowl and fuel line on a few days ago. I can smell gas when I'm trying to stert it so I know it's getting gas. I cranks but wont fire. The points and coil were new 4 years ago and I put a new power switch on a few days ago as well. The points look ok but the little center oiece is black. The distributor cap looks good. The tractor gets about 6 hours of use a year since I have had it (mostly just to move bales). I am thinking the problem is around the points, distributor or coil area. Could the points or coil be bad after only 4 years? What about the little rectangular porcelin 6 to 12 converter. Any help or suggestions would be great. I want to cover all my bases before iI go out and buy new parts.

Thanks
BusterD


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

first thing is welcome to the tractor forum!

Have you verified that you are getting spark? either pull a spark plug and reattach the spark plug wire. Let it lay against the block and look at the spark plug gap while you (or a friend) hit the starter. See if you can see a strong blue spark. If not check your ground wires and all the other electrical connections. If your points are showing any black I would gently file them to make sure you are getting good contact. When these tractors don't get much use corrosion can easily cause electrical problems. 

I remember having problems on my tractor when I did the 12 volt conversion. It took me a while to figure it out. Did you do the conversion? Has it run since then? 

You said you replaced fuel line and sediment bowl. Its possible you loosened some gunk that is now blocking one of the very small passages in the carb. Even though you smell gas that doesn't mean its making it all the way to the cylinder. 

I would start by verifying a good spark at the plugs then work on the carb/fuel. These are basic engines so if fuel and spark are occurring it will start. One time my old tractor was driving me nuts for a couple days until my dad stopped by and wiggled the (loose) ground cable. Tightened that and it fired right up.

Andy


----------



## BusterD (Oct 10, 2008)

*WD Starting Problem*

I have pulled a plug wire and didn't seem to have any spark. I will try pulling a plug and see what happens. I did not do the 12 volt conversion, I bought it that way. The tractor does not get used as much as it should, 5 to 6 hours per year. I want to have it ready for winter and plan to use it more to push snow. With some guidence I am getting more comfortable working on it myself. How do I clean out the carb without taking it off. Thanks for your help.

Buster


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If you are not getting spark don't worry about the carb until you get that fixed. I would check you points and clean/file them. Then if you still don't have spark, check your ground wire and then trace the wiring looking for sections that may have rubbed off the insulation and are grounding out against the frame. Once you get a good spark then move on to the carb.

I have never had much luck cleaning a carb while still on the tractor. Maybe you will. I would remove the float bowl and clean it out. You may need to take sand paper or a small wire wheel to it to get any rust and crud out. While it is off I would spray carb cleaner up into the lower areas of the carb. Check the float to make sure it moves freely. Open the fuel shutoff and make sure you are getting a good fuel flow. Hold up on the float with the bowl off and make sure the fule flow stops. Be gentle! If all works well reinstall the bowl and give it another try. You can also try a little starting fluid into the carb to see if that helps it start. Don't get carried away with that stuff though.

Andy


----------



## BusterD (Oct 10, 2008)

*WD*

I took off a spark plug today like you suggested and I got no spark. I am glad you told me to take off a plug because they look like crap. The plugs are black and grimey. I dont think the plugs are allowing it to start or at least they arent helping any. I am going to pick up some new plugs when I go to town and continue to check all the things you suggested. I love this old tractor and I am not giving up until I get it started. Thaks for your help Andy, a little guidence goes a long way.

Buster


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Could be a bad coil since you are not getting any spark at the plugs.

Those 12v conversions eat the coils up real fast if not done correctly.

 Al


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Happy to help Buster

Others have helped me many times get my old tractor running. So I am happy to pass along their wisdom that helped me. 

Andy


----------

